# Arrow Lube???



## stangoje (Oct 9, 2006)

What home products do you use that are good for easy arrow removal from 3-d targets?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I have heard rumors that a dish soap and kerosene mixture is good.??? I would like to know if anyone has tried this as I have never gotten around to it. Most people say a bar of soap, but it dosen't help nearly as much as the commercial lube.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Silicone spray. I use a small plastic bottle filled with cotton balls. The bottle fits into one of my quiver tubes or small pocket. Fill it with silicone spray until the cotton is soaked. Push an arrow into the bottle creating a channel. Push an arow into it before each shot. Replenish regularly. You may need to add cotton balls as they will compress over time. Works great.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

you take a sponge, soak it with armourall and put it in a short piece ove 1"pvc with a cap on each end. Put a hole in 1 end just big enough to put the arrow through and armouall the tip of the arrow before you shoot.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

*Black magic*

Best stuff I have ever found. cheap at walmart in automotive and a bottle will last years and years. Just dont get it on your hands!


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

not a home remedy but for $9 scorpion venom arrow release is gonna last me a long time...

coat the first 3 inches of the arrow lightly...works great...every 4 shots recoat...


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

dw'struth said:


> I have heard rumors that a dish soap and kerosene mixture is good.??? I would like to know if anyone has tried this as I have never gotten around to it. Most people say a bar of soap, but it dosen't help nearly as much as the commercial lube.


Soap and kerosene sounds more like napalm than arrow lube. But then I'm not a chemist...


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

I know guys that rub a bar of soap on the end of their arrows before each shot. They say it works good.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Ivory soap works well. Just rub it on the first 3-4 inches of the arrow every 2-3 shots.
It's cheap too. 3-4 can go together & get 1 bar & split it up. 1/3 bar should last a couple years.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

hdracer said:


> Soap and kerosene sounds more like napalm than arrow lube. But then I'm not a chemist...


Maybe that is why it would be effective. By the time you get to the target, the arrow will have shrank in diamater. Like I said, just something I've heard.


----------



## RMC (Dec 11, 2009)

I use armourall wipes and they work great.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

*arrow lube...*

try woody lube...about $10.99......at most shops..:thumbs_up


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*arrow lube*

i happened to be cleaning some of my arrows and was useing simple green. went and shot and arrows pulled out at least 50% easier


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

Tire Wet. It is in the automotive department at wal-mart for 4 bucks. It comes in a bottle the size of windex. It last for years and years and years.


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

guy at the pro shop told me he shot lots of 3d in years past and that dove soap works the best


----------



## h3lman (Jan 9, 2010)

*We need an independant test*

I've heard many of these remedies before... perhaps myth busters can do a test.

Me, I use an armourall soaked sponge in a berocca tube that will slide into my quiver. But others at the club recommend straight dish washing detergent. I'll probably change to that as its a lot cheaper and comes out of the wife's budget.


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*black Magic*

I second that :thumbs_up


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

safe cracker said:


> try woody lube...about $10.99......at most shops..:thumbs_up


I second the Woodys! :thumbs_up

My brother and I tried every home brew you can think of black magic, armor all, soap, silicone spray...
They all worked, and worked pretty well, we thought.
The problem was, we spent months making dip tubes, of various designs, to use as an applicator. 
It didn't go so well. 
We tried cotton, tempurpedic memory foam, mr clean magic eraser, and everything else you can think of, but every time you use it all the stuffing would be pushed to the bottom of the tube.
All we ended up with was a mess.
We finally decided we would bite the bullet and buy 1 bottle of woodys, just so we would have the applicator bottle, then when it ran out we could fill it with black magic, and not have all the mess.
The thing is, once we used the woodys, we knew we had been wasting our time, cause the woodys is ten times better than anything we had tried.

I know it is expensive, but it lasts forever, and if you try it once you'll never be without it again.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Another vote for TIRE WET!!! Works as good as anything I have tried. Not as much of a problem since I changed arrows either, the smoother the finish the harder they pull. I only use Gold Tip UL's now!!


----------



## 4-him (Jan 19, 2009)

Ray Ray said:


> Ivory soap works well. Just rub it on the first 3-4 inches of the arrow every 2-3 shots.
> It's cheap too. 3-4 can go together & get 1 bar & split it up. 1/3 bar should last a couple years.


Bar Soap works great I like to use a clear soap so it will not leave a mark on the targets for the next shooters


----------



## bowhuntern (Jan 18, 2010)

*arrow removal*

THE CHEAPEST IS A HALF A BAR OF IVORY, IT WORKS GREAT AND WON'T DAMAGE YOUR ARROW. ALSO FITS WELL IN YOUR BELT POUCH:wink:


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

ebonarcher said:


> you take a sponge, soak it with armourall and put it in a short piece ove 1"pvc with a cap on each end. Put a hole in 1 end just big enough to put the arrow through and armouall the tip of the arrow before you shoot.


X2...I do this as well..works great and keeps it off your hands


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hoosierflogger said:


> I second the Woodys! :thumbs_up
> 
> My brother and I tried every home brew you can think of black magic, armor all, soap, silicone spray...
> They all worked, and worked pretty well, we thought.
> ...


I concur!


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

rustyfence said:


> Tire Wet. It is in the automotive department at wal-mart for 4 bucks. It comes in a bottle the size of windex. It last for years and years and years.


When I recently tried this stuff it didn't seem to make a difference. Silicone spray worked better for me.

As for an applicator, just buy one of those big cheap $1 foam sponges you would use for washing a car. Push through it a few times making a bigger than needed hole, and you're set! You may find it helpful to have some sort of guide, like a piece of ball point pen tube that sticks out the top, and goes down slightly into the hole you cut.


----------



## lkrus (Jul 8, 2004)

*wd40?????*

well let me ask you guys this i go to 3 or 4 shoots a year am planning on going more this year but the club i go to i have seen WD40 hanging on the trees for guys to use is that safe to put on carbons?


----------



## jrockne (Nov 28, 2009)

erictski said:


> not a home remedy but for $9 scorpion venom arrow release is gonna last me a long time...


I have also had very good experiences with this lube and it is fairly cheap, comes in the bottle with the foam applicator on the tip. As the others have said, just don't let it get on your hands!


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

i have also used silicone spray with great results, however, i did build my own arrow tube with pvc pipe and end caps, what i used on the inside was armorflex,which is foam pipe insulation, and used dish detergent with excellent results. that is all i used, until all of my area clubs went with rinehart targets, and i havent had to use anything for a few years. those targets are so soft, havent even needed my puller


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

*Black Magic Tire Shine*

I took a little spice bottle with a good screw on cap. Cut a mr clean magic eraser sponge thing and crammed as much as i could fit into it. Filled it up with Black Magic Tire Shine ($4.25) Used maybe $.75worth. Still using the container worth 1/2year later.


----------



## fingerman (May 23, 2006)

*lube*

Believe it or not KY works great


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

I use bees wax as it is easy to work with.


----------



## 1HoytRedneck (Sep 4, 2008)

just made something real quick.. 1 piece of 3/4 pvc 6" long (for water pipe. this is slightly smaller diameter than regular pvc) 2 end caps..drill hole in one end just big enough for arrow.. took 2 of those 3" foam brushes pull the foam off rolled and place in the end of tube..For lube i had a full bottle of Kyser guitar string lube..use only about 1 ounce of fluid..Fluid cost about $5.00 for 4 ounces..


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Pam cooking spray works as well


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

how are all these solvents safe to put on your carbons, and if so how do you get the smell of kerosene(sp), ivory/dove soap, WD-40, silicone spray, armor all, tire wet, dish soap and all the others off your shafts? at first i thought i was in the archers forums, but this is the hunting forum right?lol what about buying a shooting block, i have the black hole, and shooting @ 70lbs. i can pull any of my arrows out no problem with one hand. if anything it isn't nearly the force used to draw back the bow in the first place? -shaun


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Actually, this is NOT the hunting forum. It is the DIY forum, as people are talking about DIY lube for 3D target shooting. If you smell your WOODY'S lube, it definately has a "whang" to it. I would almost say ther is a hint of kerosene-ish smell. What does the smell remind you guys of?


----------



## Darin J (Jan 28, 2010)

I have used car wax, work well but you have to re-apply every so often


----------



## hmbuttercup (Jan 24, 2009)

*dont ues pam*

whatever you do dont use pam cooking spray.a friend of mine had a 3d course,someone used pam and the bears showed up and started eating the targets.


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

*woddys*



Hoosierflogger said:


> I second the Woodys! :thumbs_up
> 
> My brother and I tried every home brew you can think of black magic, armor all, soap, silicone spray...
> They all worked, and worked pretty well, we thought.
> ...


everybody in my group uses woody's


----------



## ig25 (Feb 19, 2005)

hmbuttercup said:


> whatever you do dont use pam cooking spray.a friend of mine had a 3d course,someone used pam and the bears showed up and started eating the targets.


that is outsatnding work right there:darkbeer:


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I use dry silicone spray, the kind that meat cutters use on their slicers and saws. Spray it on, let it dry and its good for a lot of shots. It seems to last longer than anything else I've tried and it is odor free!


----------



## ultraelite74 (Apr 14, 2008)

*lube*

i think it depends on if the targets r cold.i think they r harder to pull out when cold but woodys seems like it puts a slick coat on your arrow after u use it for a while. i have arrows that i may lube 1 to 2 time on a rang and next shoot i go to i kinda forget to lube and the pull out like i did lube them. i think woodys is awsome


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive got this little disc that has 2 foam pads that you spray with silicone and pull your arrows between them


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Use one of the parts they use in soap to suds. That part is Orv-us. Slicker than snot. :wink:


----------



## SILVATICUS (Jan 18, 2008)

*Arrow Lube*

I use Armour All Tire (GEL) Go out and buy the $5 Lube Tube from Cardoza Creations and you just squirt the tire gel into it The gel works best Not the reg spray Also glycerin which you can get at any drug store but it doesnt last as long Then last but not least Put your arrows in the spot everytime its usually easier to pull em from there :thumbs_up


----------



## DMOE512 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have seen a man use a cheap stick deodorant from the dollar store.I personally use WOODY`S,a bottle will last several months.Not worth the hassle when I know $10 will last that long.


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

hdracer said:


> Soap and kerosene sounds more like napalm than arrow lube. But then I'm not a chemist...


you'd need polystyrene and benzene for the napalm. (styrofoam) but those are some pretty nasty chemicals to work with. i don't recommend coming in contact with any of them, or any combination of them, it's a sure way to have kids with three arms and a club foot!

the soap and kerosene mixture doesn't sound like it'd be very effective, anybody on here try that?


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

ndemiter said:


> you'd need polystyrene and benzene for the napalm. (styrofoam) but those are some pretty nasty chemicals to work with. i don't recommend coming in contact with any of them, or any combination of them, it's a sure way to have kids with three arms and a club foot!
> 
> the soap and kerosene mixture doesn't sound like it'd be very effective, anybody on here try that?


Not yet, but I want to just for personal satisfaction. I'm sure the kerosene would be a small ratio in the mix, just to thin the soap.


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

i had heard canola oil and red food coloring in a woodys bottle was the same thing...i paint cars for a living, so i stay far away from silicones, (armor all, tire shine)...we use canola oil to lube spray guns...i'll give it a try on my x-jammers and the 3-d targets and tell ya if it worxs.


----------



## Baxy (Sep 4, 2009)

hdracer said:


> Soap and kerosene sounds more like napalm than arrow lube. But then I'm not a chemist...


LOL I was thinking the same thing !!!!


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

dw'struth said:


> If you smell your WOODY'S lube, it definately has a "whang" to it. I would almost say ther is a hint of kerosene-ish smell. What does the smell remind you guys of?


Reminds me of mineral spirits or paint thinner. Come to think of it that stuff is pretty slick feeling.


----------



## RUT_N_BUCK (Feb 25, 2006)

I use pledge...works great.


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

Turtle Wax


----------



## bowhuntr311 (May 20, 2009)

mastermind1769 said:


> ii paint cars for a living, so i stay far away from silicones, (armor all, tire shine.


Why? Whats bad with silicones?


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

I would think if you got silicone on the rest of the shaft, you could have a problem getting your fletching to adhere properly next time.


----------



## weatherlock-man (Aug 21, 2008)

try weatherlock archery oil if you can find it, i live and die by the stuff i use it on about everything i own


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I use scorpin venum (sp). but Ivory, plain white Dial or any white non perfume soap works great....


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

USE TIRE WET, not sure if anyone said this yet. It is awesome!!!


----------

